# Lost Lost



## programx (Oct 2, 2002)

TiVo and I have not been getting on well lately. It has been choosing not to record the worst programme ever for cliff hangers and I'll-die-if-i-miss-it episodes.

Last night I checked the To-Do list at about 09.30pm to make sure it had scheduled both the last episodes.

So I start doing other things, and at 10.10pm I noticed it wasn't recoridng anything.

Lo and behold! It had decided to cancel the first episode!

Bizarrely, all episodes are called "Exodus" which can't be right, surely? I'm fairly sure it doesn't use this to identify a repeat but still it had it one minute, and cancelled it the next. 

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Exodus was 3 episodes long, can't remember exactly, having returned the DVD's to their owner.

Ahhhhhhh digging around in TiVoWeb reveals:- 

Exodus 1/3
Rousseau appears in the camp claiming that `The Others' are coming

Exodus 2/3
The black smoke continues to rise from the jungle and the castaways know they need to get to safety.

Exodus 3/3
The castaways who make it onto the raft are haunted by `The Others', the remaining survivors try to blast open the hatch, and Rousseau has plans for Claire's baby.

Now all I need is series 2.......


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Isn't it repeated anywhere - on E4 maybe? 

Failing that, I have a very nice quality Mode 0 recording I haven't seen yet, but could probably do something unmentionable with for the cost of a blank DVD + Postage....


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Yep I just lost the last episode - could swear it was in my ToDo list a few days back.

Repeated on Sunday on both Ch4 and E4.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Now i checked early evening that both were in the todo list, which they were, and they recorded fine. Having been away over xmas and finding that remote access to Tivoweb was broken the day i left i think i've missed - 
- some episodes of rome (or possibly just the final one which i think clashed with lost).
- doctor who (which i'd assumed would be picked up by my old season pass. though maybe i deleted the sp....)

Shameless did get recorded but i assumed they were all repeats and deleted the christmas special and first episode (maybe more - when did the series start?)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

B33K34 said:


> - doctor who (which i'd assumed would be picked up by my old season pass. though maybe i deleted the sp....)


I have that here if anyone else has lost it


----------



## dallardice (Oct 14, 2000)

B33K34 said:


> Shameless did get recorded but i assumed they were all repeats and deleted the christmas special and first episode (maybe more - when did the series start?)


First ep (Christmas Special) on C4 on 3 Jan
Second ep on E4 on 3 Jan and C4 on 10 Jan
Third ep on E4 on 10 Jan and will be on C4 on 17 Jan.

Shaping up nicely although there's a bit of a gap where Ann-Marie Duff (the eldest daughter) used to be - not as big as I feared though, broadening the roles of more of the supporting characters (e.g. Kev and Veronica) is working well.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I had to explicitly record each of the last episodes of Lost separately to make sure I got them. I wish I hadn't bothered though - I wish they'd made it clear it was just another bloody endless soap, rather than a proper serialised story. I can't be arsed with it any more the fiasco of last night's supposed finale.


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

I've recorded the whole series manually. Tivo never really wanted to know. No doubt it will pick up every single repeat though when they start :-(


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I did a manual record of both episodes - I did not want to chance it to tivo. Nice that tivo is, it seems my internal tivo clock is off by a minute or two and I learned it the hard way.

I could also send a dvd recording if you are interested, let me know. I have to do one for my boss so one more is not a big deal.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Imy internal tivo clock is off by a minute or two


More likely that the broadcaster slips the start time. You realise you can set a later end time for a recording?


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Ian_m said:


> Now all I need is series 2.......


Someone at work got S2 1 to 9 on dixv in absolutley great quality, only problem is we watched them all and the US has then repeated them all so we're waiting for the next ones....

S2 seems to make more of the background stories, and tying together the snippits you see of before they got on the plane so far.

Mind you I saw the cliffhanger / twist over the others and the baby miles off.....


----------



## programx (Oct 2, 2002)

> - doctor who (which i'd assumed would be picked up by my old season pass. though maybe i deleted the sp....)


Doctor Who was on?

Thanks guys, but I did catch it 15 minutes in and after a few seconds understanding why it taped the entire episode anyway (I was even beginning to think it was recording all he time and my LED had failed) all is now fine.



> only problem is we watched them all and the US has then repeated them all so we're waiting for the next ones....


There can't be a S3? I might get bored of this quicker that the coming of Spring.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

programx said:


> Doctor Who was on?


This is rhetorical, right? 

SCIENCE FICTION SERIES: Doctor Who
Channel: BBC 1 North 101
Date: Sunday 25th December 2005
Time: 19:00 to 20:00 (Already shown)
Duration: 1 hour.
The Christmas Invasion. 
Cosmic adventures with the Gallifreyan Timelord, in a Christmas special starring David Tennant as the new Doctor. The Tardis falls to Earth on Christmas Eve, bringing the new Doctor home to Rose's family. But while his regeneration goes wrong, Santa-shaped assassins and deadly Christmas trees herald the approach of a terrible danger from the stars. The Sycorax are coming, and without the Doctor, the human race is helpless.
Starring: David Tennant, Billie Piper, Camille Coduri, Noel Clarke, Penelope Wilton
(Widescreen, Subtitles, Audio Described, 3 Star) 
Programme Keywords: Action, Adventure, Drama, Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Science Fiction, Family, Drama Series, Sci Fi, Series, Widescreen, Subtitles, Audio Described, 3 Star

Excerpt taken from available from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide. Copyright GipsyMedia Ltd.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

programx said:


> There can't be a S3? I might get bored of this quicker that the coming of Spring.


No it's the odd way the US networks shows things, the show a set of episodes (in this case 1-9) then repeat them again before going on to show 10- ??? of the same series.

At least Sky don't do that (yet!)


----------



## =CM= (Feb 22, 2005)

ABC showed ep 10 of series 2 of Lost on Wednesday, after a month of repeats. I thought the end of series 1 was weak but series 2 has restored my faith in keeping up with Lost. Waiting a year (thanks Chan4! Do keep rubbish like CBB, yea) would lose me Lost...

@Gavin: US scheduling is all about new eps at times when ratings are counted. They seem to keep the audience with recent repeats. Such does not work well on this side of the pond: see how dismal SkyOne ratings are for what is an almost endless repeats channel.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I didn't realise it was on ABC - have they been runnning them in parallel with Ch 4 running the first series?

Does that mean I can just ask a question and have someone tell me what it's about, rather than having to watch the second series?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Lost series 2 should be on C4/E4 "this spring" according to the trail at the end of series 1


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

ndunlavey said:


> I didn't realise it was on ABC - have they been runnning them in parallel with Ch 4 running the first series?
> 
> Does that mean I can just ask a question and have someone tell me what it's about, rather than having to watch the second series?


US channel ABC, not the ABC carried on Freeview over here :down:


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Ah, I didn wonder, but since his location said "London" I assumed UK.

Nevertheless, the content exists and has been broadcast, it seems. So, rather than me having to watch another 13 hours (or whatever it was) of it, someone could just tell me the answers?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

With spoiler tags please!!!!


----------



## programx (Oct 2, 2002)

> This is rhetorical, right?
> 
> SCIENCE FICTION SERIES: Doctor Who
> Channel: BBC 1 North 101
> ...


Ah! I saw the December 25th one, I was worried they'd started a new series.


----------



## =CM= (Feb 22, 2005)

Back to Lost. The downloads have a translucent abc logo on them. To check when the next ep is on look at www.abc.com, not the UK "abc1" channel. And yes, UK viewers were able to watch ABC here around the time Iraq was changing rulers so London could indeed get ABC and there are occasional ways to manage all US networks (unpublicised sat distribs and internet feeds).

Spoilers? Well, to know the full truth will require waiting for all 5 or is it 7 series to be made and shown. But..


Spoiler



ep 10 has a black smoke cloud thing running up to one of the "tailies" (surviviors of the tail section) which has to be a plotline stolen from The Abyss, the hatch leads to a big underworld where a code of those famous numbers has to be entered every 108 minutes, Walt appears to be on the other end of a modem line from a terminal there, wave arms about a bit. It would seem that the whole thing is set up by a spooky organisation but details are being drip-fed.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

=CM= said:


> waiting for all 5 or is it 7 series to be made and shown


Ta for letting me know that's the intention - I do wish I'd known that at the start, rather than having wasted 15-odd hours watching it as though it was a story going to conclude. I assume that they are making it up as they go along.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Dare I say Sky+ recorded 100% with padding on both episodes 

My Tivo box only record one of the episodes 

The question now is why was the burried hatchway so well contructed versus a very long ladder that rusted away?

Automan.


GarySargent said:


> Yep I just lost the last episode - could swear it was in my ToDo list a few days back.
> 
> Repeated on Sunday on both Ch4 and E4.


----------



## =CM= (Feb 22, 2005)

(Re: Lost being a 5-series and not a one-off with answer in episode 25!)



ndunlavey said:


> Ta for letting me know that's the intention - I do wish I'd known that at the start, rather than having wasted 15-odd hours watching it as though it was a story going to conclude. I assume that they are making it up as they go along.


To be fair they apparently have what our US cousins like to term a _story arc_ in much the same way as the superior (IMHO) Babylon 5 had. I think the problem is that the tap is dripping the storyline too slowly, and it veers dangerously towards XFiles, which was basically smoke & mirrors and took many a viewer victim down with it, leaving bad tastes in the televisual mouths of the masses! So peeps fear the garden path might loop back on itself but I keep the faith, I doooo believe Lost will Show Us The Light. Or else the hard disk in my pooter will have developed its dying clicks in vain.

Apologies for the many metaphors...


----------

